# Newbie is in the house (aren't we all these days)



## bj33813 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi all:

I am bj33813 (my zip code). I will admit to being over the age of 70 (man, time flies!)

My cat is a 14 year old male, named Nicky









who is my best friend , almost. He's very affectionate, but loves to play rough and I have the bite marks to prove it.

I am looking forward to reading a lot of posts to gather information on some of his habits.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! What a charming picture of Nicky - he's got the best smile.


----------



## bj33813 (Jul 19, 2020)

Nicky & I both thank you! prrrrrrrrr


----------

